# Joining butt end to tapered.



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a situation where I have been replacing 4x5 and smaller sections of drywall. Essentially, I have replaced the lower half only in certain areas. This leaves me with a tapered edge and a nontapered edge to join. I built up the tapered part I was working today to meet the non-tapered. Tomorrow I plan to tape these. I hope I made the right choice. It didn't make sense to tape with this step in between.


----------



## masterofall (May 27, 2010)

use a mesh tape and a slightly curved trowel. Later flare it out un both sides from the slight centre hump. By using a mesh tape you prevent the possibility of cracking and not having to put mud under the tape reduces the size of the bump.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.plaster-wall-ceiling-solutions.com/drywall-tape.html

Be safe, Gary


----------



## mattsn0w (May 20, 2010)

GBR in WA said:


> http://www.plaster-wall-ceiling-solutions.com/drywall-tape.html
> 
> Be safe, Gary


Great link! Very insightful information on the site.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, I wasn't about to use fiberglass. I taped a bunch of inside corners today using paper and premixed green bucket wetted down to make it extra sloppy. They were not kidding when they said that stuff drys fast. In retrospect, I think I would have done better to work shorter lengths at a time since I don't work nearly as fast as a professional taper- actually faired better on the shorter sections I had to do. Still haven't taped my built up sections of tapered to non-tapered. They need one more base coat after drying. There is still enough taper left so I can at least hide that one side without having to hump it.


----------

